# Why won't my new windmill turn?



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

We were given a windmill and all the batteries and wires. We finally got it up yesterday but it does not turn. The propellors turn if the wind is facing it but the whole thing should turn into the wind right? Before were erected it we did make sure it spun freely. Any advice.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Is it a particular type or brand name? It has a tail to turn it into the wind? Maybe you could post a picture, or if you need help posting you could send it to me.


----------



## gregbaka (Apr 4, 2007)

Check the simple things first...

1) Does the machine have a "safety lock" on it to keep it from rotating around while someone is up top servicing it? Did the last person on the tower forget to unlock it?

2) Does the tail have an overload feature to turn the blades across the wind incase of high winds? Did the installer test trigger it into oveload postion and forget to return it back to normal? The tail should be perpendicular to the blades, not parallel.

Also you said in your message that you "made sure it spun freely" - does that mean you spun the blades by hand, or that you freely rotated the whole windmill around on the tower (pointed it N-S-E-W)?

Hopefully it is one of these obvious things as they are easist to fix...

Greg in MO


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

http://www.air403windgenerators.com/Air-X_pics.html


looks like this.
I made sure both the props turned and the whole thing turned. I do not believe there is a lock since we turned it into the wind once up and the props turned but the wind shifted and it did not follow. I does have an overload feature but gust were no more than 25mph. Should have been an optimum day steady winds of about 10-12mph
It is an AIR 403


----------



## gregbaka (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds like a mystery.

I found the installation manual for your windmill at:
http://www.windsun.com/PDF/Air_403.pdf

But it does not mention rotation problems. Possibly something wrong with what they call the "yaw" mechanism or bearing.

I would trying calling the company or any dealers that have an 800 number and a service department...

Greg in MO


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Those toys have an internal circuit board that are well known to snap-crackle-pop.
(thats one way of saying burn out)

How high is it . . ?

Those toys take a good bit of wind to start . . . .
and then almost 30 mph to make rated power.


----------



## gregbaka (Apr 4, 2007)

Jim-mi, would a bad circuit board cause this windmill to not orient with the wind? Seems unlikely.

Looking at the diagram in the installation manual, the pivot look to just be a mechanical shaft and bearing arrangement - no electronics involved (except for the slip rings of course)...

Greg in MO


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

It sits atop an outbuilding 25 ft high. We will be taking it down today to re place it on the pole. The only thing I can think of is it might not be absolutly perpendicular to the pole. Thanks I will let you all know.


----------



## Sand Flat Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

steff bugielski said:


> It sits atop an outbuilding 25 ft high. We will be taking it down today to re place it on the pole. The only thing I can think of is it might not be absolutly perpendicular to the pole. Thanks I will let you all know.


Is it possible that the outbuilding is changing the wind currents enough that it will not run. Wind currents are very tricky, but putting it on a pole will tell you.

Bob


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry the pole sits atop the building for a total of 25 ft.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

steff bugielski said:


> Sorry the pole sits atop the building for a total of 25 ft.


Have you tried putting a level on the side of the pole to make sure it is straight?


----------



## gregbaka (Apr 4, 2007)

Good catch Tinkal

A pole that is not vertical would cause it to turn poorly. The heavy end of the mill would always want the be pointing towards the low side.

Perhaps a crooked pole could be corrected with guy wire adjustments?

Greg in MO


----------



## kbabin (Aug 1, 2006)

You might try checking your wiring. That windmill uses a "stop switch" to short the circuit coming from the windmill, this cause the blades to stop turning so you can work on the unit...

You could have a short that is causing the system to lock in "safe mode"

Kevin


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

we also have an air x 403 so i will throw in my two cents. firstly, the wind mill will put on the breaks if the batteries are at a certain level. secondly when they call it a wind mill that is what they mean, it is not a breeze mill. when we first got ours it took a full 25 mph steady wind to get it going. after running for a few weeks like that it seemed to loosen up some and now goes pretty strong at 15 or so mph. sis


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

We straightened the pole and are waiting for the wind . I will let you all know. The short circut stop would only stop the props not the whole unit correct?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Correct . . . .a bad circuit board has nothing to do with the unit aligning with the wind. . . . . . .

Are the yaw shaft bearings smooth to the feel . .?

If you have mounted that puppy to a pole attached to a building, all the vibrations from that thing will amplify thru the building . . .and you will have a noisy mess.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

You shouldn't have to wait for a breeze, it should rotate easily if you give the tail a slight push.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

OK everybody, it's a spinning!
Thanks to all of the suggestions. We took it down and took it apart. It had been sitting for a while before we got it so it was a bit crunchy inside the yaw. We removed the yaw bearing and cleaned everything out. Put it back together and moved the location. It is now farther away from any trees and higher up. Yesterday was a good breezy day . I was outside and heard this funny humming noise, I looked up and there it was spinning and wavining ind the wind like a son-of-a-gun!.
Now I can hook it up and hopefully save some electric. Next the solar panels. They are on the roof and just need to be wired. The inverter and all that stuff need a home though. I guess a small shed right outside will do.
Thanks again all of you.


----------

